# LOOK 586: Weightweenie-Style!



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Here's one we built for some upcoming PR stuff. 13.5 lbs/6.1 kg as it sits.

Basic build list:
LOOK 586 Frameset - size medium
LOOK KeO HM/Titanium pedals
LOOK bottle cages
SRAM Red components (except crankset)
Zipp Vuma crankset
Zipp 202 tubulars
Zipp SLC 2 bar
Zipp stem
Selle Italia SLR carbon-railed saddle


































*[email protected]*


----------



## Lungsonfire (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow! Very nice!!! How much $$?


----------



## cwg_at_opc (Oct 20, 2005)

ssweetness. next to the modrian themed model, this is just
light-nice. are those the contour sl bars?


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

The more I see 586's, the more I like 'em. Yours is B.....A......ute..iffle. What's the stack height, on the topside, for that new headset?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

*Very nice...*

I am liking that frame more and more. 

That's no WW stem either!


----------



## cotocalicyclist (Feb 18, 2006)

Amazing bike. The really great thing about it is that, despite the weight, all of the components appear totally solid and functional.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

Wow....One of the best looking bikes ever posted on here...Which BB did you go with ? Those cranks make me want to pass down my Pulsions to the rainy day bike.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

clgtide1 said:


> Wow....One of the best looking bikes ever posted on here...Which BB did you go with ? Those cranks make me want to pass down my Pulsions to the rainy day bike.


Those are Intergrated Vuma cranks....so it's a Zipp BB I assume.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey! That doesn't suck! I like the funky cages.


----------



## clgtide1 (Jul 24, 2002)

DIRT BOY said:


> Those are Intergrated Vuma cranks....so it's a Zipp BB I assume.


Your right..I ment to ask if they had gone with the ceramic option inside the BB ? Plus the first time I saw the pictures I failed to notice the 2008 dimpled 202's. Another layer of Wow factor.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

I like the representation of brands here. Instead of jumping from brand to brand, component to component, you have mostly SRAM and Zipp stuff, two very light groups. Kudos


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

That's a spicy meatball!

:thumbsup:


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

clgtide1 said:


> Your right..I ment to ask if they had gone with the ceramic option inside the BB ? Plus the first time I saw the pictures I failed to notice the 2008 dimpled 202's. Another layer of Wow factor.



Those are the standards. You can see the BB cups in one of the pics. The grey is standard and the gold/yello cups are ceramic. For what its worth.....the standards are damn near as smooth as the ceramic. Zipp's "standard" bearings have always been awsome. Wheels and BBs have always been great quality bearings.

I just put some ceramic ones on a Pian Paris carbon. The weave matches nicely, and it is nice and light.

Starnut


----------

